# Sugar Cubes



## Jezzy (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi, 

I was wondering if sugar cubes have to be made with m & p or if they can be made with the cp method too? They look so nice!


----------



## Bukawww (Sep 26, 2010)

Everything I've read suggests those that have tried with cp have failed.  I did finally break down and buy some m&p to make some and they are quite lovely.  I may give in, on this one thing...I'm not a fan of palm or soy products.  You can at least go with an all natural base.


----------



## Mayren (Sep 27, 2010)

I make Sugar Scrub cubes with CP shreds instead of M&P 
because i don't like how M&P dries out my skin.
There are a ton of people who do this successfully and they look
great.

Here are pics of mine... HTH?


----------



## ToniD (Sep 27, 2010)

They sure do look nice!


----------



## Sunny (Sep 27, 2010)

I'd love a HINT! on how you made those lovely cubes too!
(I have the worst luck with that brownie bite mold.)


----------



## carebear (Sep 27, 2010)

what she said.

i've been making with MP, but don't really want to use it.


----------



## cwarren (Sep 27, 2010)

Im with Hazel


----------



## cmd439 (Sep 27, 2010)

those look so good!  Do they melt when your using them like the mp cubes?


----------



## PrairieCraft (Sep 28, 2010)

What is a sugar cube :shock:   Those are sooo pretty.  I want one and don't even know what the heck it is.


----------



## Jezzy (Sep 28, 2010)

Those are AWESOME!! I agree with everyone else!!!


----------



## NancyRogers (Sep 28, 2010)

Amazing!  They look so beautiful.


----------



## orangeblossom (Sep 28, 2010)

Those are beautiful! 

ETA:  It looks like there is a thread here with some info
http://www.soapmakingforum.com/forum/vi ... crub+cubes

But I'd still like a tried and true recipe for CP soap.


----------



## agriffin (Sep 28, 2010)

I make sugar cubes with CP- whipped soap (Nizzy).  Since it stays pretty cool it doesn't melt the sugar.  I pipe them in kiss (hershey) shaped pieces or sometimes use the same mold that Mayren has and they turn out great.


----------



## orangeblossom (Sep 28, 2010)

I like that idea.


----------



## Mayren (Sep 28, 2010)

To write down my method I need some inspiration
to make up a batch.

Anyone got a color and flavor combo they'd like to see?

PM me please to not clutter the thread and I'll take the
majority request and write out my method and give pics
on that combo to see if they will turn out the same 
with any color/scent.

 Happy to share.


----------



## Jezzy (Sep 29, 2010)

Go ahead and clutter up the thread! I LOVE new ideas!   and I am sure I am not the only one  :wink: 

I have no idea what I would suggest! You already made pink.

I have another question. Do you use them like soap? Or do they melt?


----------



## agriffin (Sep 29, 2010)

Yeah...I was gonna say that also.  Go ahead and clutter...it's been a bit slow lately.  

I was thinking watermelon or grapefruit.  Mmmmmmm...


----------



## Mayren (Sep 29, 2010)

I personally only take half of one into the shower,
then wet them a little,  smoosh them a bit into a thick paste
so it sticks to my hands, then scrubby away.
When i get just remnants left in my fingers i rub my 
hands together to get a light and low lather and sorta 
very lite lather it all off.   

When i say lather, i do mean very light but it usually rinses 
pretty clean leaving that feeling that you know some of
the oils were absorbed to the top layer of your skin.

then when totally dry it's just uber soft.  (shrug)


So far in PMs i have request for a lavender colored
lavender/lemon scent (or lav.anise)

another lavender colored with lavender/orange scent

I think a soft to medium Purple is a great color.

Perhaps a rosemary/mint to collaborate with a 
soap i just made or lavender/Citrus ... probably 
lavender/citrus... if i have enough lavender left
in the bottle . lol.


----------



## agriffin (Sep 29, 2010)

Rosemary mint would be wonderful!


----------



## orangeblossom (Sep 29, 2010)

I was going to say vanilla.....but I like watermelon or a rosemary mint or a lavender orange sounds yummy too!


----------



## PrairieCraft (Sep 29, 2010)

I vote for a candy scent, they look good enough to eat, if they smelled like candy they might be dangerous :twisted:


----------



## Soaplady22 (Sep 29, 2010)

I have a question --- where did you get that "bite size" pan??

Thanks!


----------



## PrairieCraft (Sep 29, 2010)

I saw one at Michael's, they are in the cake makin' section.


----------



## Hazel (Sep 29, 2010)

I've seen them at JoAnn's Fabrics.


----------



## agriffin (Sep 29, 2010)

I got mine at Joanns.  Hobby lobby and Michaels usually have them.  Sign up for the Joanns newsletter and they'll send you coupons...usually at least a 50% off 1 item every month.  So it ended costing about 6 bucks.


----------



## Mayren (Sep 30, 2010)

I use the Wilton's Bite Sized Brownie Silicone pan and i ordered it online at a whatever place i found through google. I should have gone through Amazon or somewhere cause mine took forever to get here. lol. worth it tho. 

I looooove vanilla and i'm looking for a lavender right now to make a lavender vanilla blend but i  have no clue yet who to buy eo's from. So many people so much $$.. Still weeding through the threads for infos.

I will make a few since i can't narrow down which ones i love. Make tiny batches of 8. A Candy-ish scent  a lavender citrus aaaannnnnd i dunno 
3 or 4 .. they will all be used up by friends some way so i'll rummage through the FOs and EOs. heheh


----------



## Deda (Sep 30, 2010)

I can't wait!  BTW - you're a big tease!


----------



## ewenique (Sep 30, 2010)

Getting comfy with a bag of popcorn and patiently waiting...


----------



## orangeblossom (Sep 30, 2010)

ewenique said:
			
		

> Getting comfy with a bag of popcorn and patiently waiting...



LOL!

Me too!


----------



## BakingNana (Sep 30, 2010)

ewenique said:
			
		

> Getting comfy with a bag of popcorn and patiently waiting...



ditto


----------



## PrairieCraft (Sep 30, 2010)

No pressure.


----------



## scouter139 (Sep 30, 2010)

Slowing drumming on the desk while whistling.


----------



## paillo (Oct 1, 2010)

scouter139 said:
			
		

> Slowing drumming on the desk while whistling.



drinking some of the wine for my wine soap while waiting patiently  your sugar cubes are totally gorgeous!!!


----------



## Mayren (Oct 1, 2010)

I actually got them made last nite in teensy tiny batches of 4 
cubes per scent/color and sorta got in a rhythm all production
line style to make sure my method worked each time and I
have the combos below to show you guys.  I ran out of batteries 
for the camera and will pick some up after work and get those 
pics taken for a post on my version method tonite or this 
weekend (cause I wanna try a bunch of them in the shower to 
check the results before the post too)



1. Strawberry Super Bubble Gum - in Red
2.  Pumpkin Spice Cheesecake - in Orange
3. Lemon Chiffon - in Yellow
4. Rosemary Mint - in Green
5. Lavender Orange - in Lavender


(( popcorn seems too much like watching a fight, 
so i'd suggest some nice Toffee or Sherbert for 
time wasting snacks....  or more wine like the
person above. yummy wine spritzers ))


----------



## agriffin (Oct 1, 2010)

Pass the wine!

Wow, lavender orange sounds good.  I might have to try that combo.


----------



## SudsyKat (Oct 1, 2010)

I can't help but respond to the wine comment with a hearty "YES"! I don't get fancy with my wine (2 buck chuck's about all I can afford), but I do enjoy it nonetheless! (And for those of you who are not in the US, or don't have a Trader Joe's store near you, that's Trader Joe's house wine - always $1.99 per bottle).


----------



## Mayren (Oct 1, 2010)

(( counts down the clock to get off work and go home...
just 3 or 4 more hours... blargh... ))



I use 2 buck Chucks for cooking but I'm in love with Beringer's White Merlot that you can pickup pretty much anywhere (like CVS the pharmacy store) for between $3 to $4.50 per bottle.   I'm serious when I say that even some of my wine snob friends loved it. It's great alone or as a spritzer mixed with ginger ale / sprite / sierra mist / club soda etc.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 1, 2010)

I drink Arbor Mist? LOL nothing fancy here!
I hate drinking and this is about the only thing I can take and it still makes me gag, but I'm a lightweight so a little goes a long way for me.

(Mayren I made some of these sugar cubes with cp this morning just to see if I could... they are nice! But I'd also like to try them in the shower, yours look cuter than mine! I think I need to add more sugar! Mine don't crumble apart very easily.)


----------



## SudsyKat (Oct 1, 2010)

Mayren - I'll have to try that wine - sounds like a winner. At $4 a bottle, it'll have to be our "special occasion" wine! We'll break it out for company!


----------



## Mayren (Oct 1, 2010)

Sunny - pics please?

what are your percentages to use in making Cubes?


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 1, 2010)

Is this made with new CP shreds? I have a bunch of old shreds, just not sure if they would stick together.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 1, 2010)

It was one 3 oz bar of "disaster soap" to 1/4 cup of sugar and I think I would like it with more sugar. I wanted it to be more crumbly, it is now the consistency of a chewy brownie.





(you can click to make bigger)
it was Pumpkin Bread soap with pumpkin and clove for coloring. I used a little pumpkin mold.


----------



## GardenGirl (Oct 1, 2010)

Yup.  Recipes.

Anytime now would be just fine.

And more pics.

They look so tasty.

No wine, but lots of chocolate on hand to bide the time . . .


----------



## Stacey (Oct 1, 2010)

Any thread that throughly discusses sugar cubes and wine is a thread that I want to be a part of!    

Mayren!  Your cubes are amazing!  Simply lovely.  It's very generous of you to share your process!  Can't wait to see how it's done.  You do beautiful work!


----------



## Sunny (Oct 1, 2010)

beautiful! I love it! thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## tomara (Oct 1, 2010)

Those are just gorgeous..Thank you so much for sharing..I am dying to try this when I have some time


----------



## Hazel (Oct 1, 2010)

Mayren,

Thanks so much for posting. Those are beautiful scrubs. I want to try making some, too.

You don't have to apologize for a rush job. I think it was very generous of you to do this and you went to a lot of trouble.


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 1, 2010)

Thank you Mayren. Would you use more oil if the shreds are pretty old?


----------



## nattynoo (Oct 2, 2010)

Owww....they look fun.

Can u tell me why u would need to use a preservative??? TY


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 2, 2010)

Mayren said:
			
		

> You are welcomes
> 
> @Soapbuddy - depending on how dry the shreds were... if ancient then i'd add 1/2 part more hard oil or butter if old but not ancient then just the full recipe of 1-2-3 and if looking oily add the 4th part of sugar at the end .
> 
> I like that it's free enough to just dump another part of sugar in at the end if needed depending on desired consistency.


Thanks!
I found some ancient shreds, so I thought I would put them to good use.


----------



## Jezzy (Oct 2, 2010)

Those are awesome!

 So.. ? about the shreds. Can I take a bar of curing soap and turn that into shreds? What about the sf does that matter. Should it be 0 sf? 

What about the Optiphen what is that? Where do you get it and how do you preserve the cubes with it?

Thanks soooo much for sharing. Those are REALLY awesome!


----------



## NancyRogers (Oct 2, 2010)

Thank you so so much Mayren!      I'm going to give this a go.   They are just too darn cute!


----------



## tespring (Oct 2, 2010)

Those are beautiful!  Do you put more sugar on the outside to make them look pretty or does that the way they turn out?  These are absolutely stunning!  Thank you for the tutorial!


----------



## xraygrl (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks for sharing this!  I have been wanting to make some sugar scrub cubes, but most recipes call for mp, which my skin doesn't like. 

Mayren (or anyone), Have you tried this with a straight up hp batch instead of shreads? I was thinking I could add some oils and butters with Vit E after the cook along with the sugar. I would do a 33% lye solution so that there wouldn't be so much extra water left in the soap. What do you think? 

I'm taking down some notes for future reference when I'm feeling better cause I have not been feeling well at all lately.


----------



## lily (Oct 2, 2010)

This is such a charming and well done job ! I would not be patient enough to make that ! ... but I feel to try ! Thank you for your explanations.


----------



## scouter139 (Oct 2, 2010)

I bought my mold today at my local craft store $9.00, it's a Wilton and it's blue.  Sugar cubes here I come!  
Thanks Mayren.  Hope mine are half as beautiful as yours.


----------



## Soaplady22 (Oct 2, 2010)

Wow - fantastic!!! 

I'm feeling so inspired now! 
Looking forward to seeing the upcoming posts from people who try this. 
Thanks for posting the tutorial ~


----------



## scouter139 (Oct 2, 2010)

Ta-da!

Some things I learned...even with protective eyewear...keep the melted soap and oil away from your face!  Stand away and stir.  Sure does give off fumes, at least mine did.  If you use a preservative, stay even farther away. 

If you use more raw sugar, your color will be more muted.  I have raw sugar that is brown that I used, half that and half white sugar.  

I think I like the cubes dipped in white sugar when they warm up to room temperature. 

The mold was really slick and worked like a charm. 

I made 3...this first one is pumpkin spice.  I had an autumn fragrance soap that I wasn't too keen about when it cured so I grated it, I added coconut oil orange pop colors and added just plain pumpkin fragrance.  







This is lavender eo. The original soap had lavender buds in so you may see little brown specks. Also I may stir my colors into the extra oils I'm stirring in first to make sure they are mixed well.  






I also have a plumeria which I don't have a picture of yet. 

Thanks again Mayren...this was really fun, I can't wait to try one tomorrow.

Scouter


----------



## Hazel (Oct 2, 2010)

Wow! You're fast. Your sugar cubes look great. You'll have to let us know how well they lather, etc.


----------



## paillo (Oct 3, 2010)

how big are these cubes? i can't get my head around the dimensions. could you use just an ice cube tray for a mold, making them about a cubic inch? also, are any of you really ramping up the recipe and making more than a pound at a time? i'm feeling more than normally math-challenged today  :shock: 

mayren, these are really beautiful, thank you so much!!!


----------



## xraygrl (Oct 3, 2010)

> @Xraygrl - I have tried in the past to make a Sugar Bar like
> people make a Salt bar with a fresh HP or CP batch and couldn't
> make it work. The heat and fresh chemical reactions don't
> do good things for sugar and it's gooey. I really thought it
> ...


\


Thanks Mayren! I'll have to make an unscented batch of hp and shred it up then. I'm hoping I feel well enough to give this a try next weekend. I don't have a brownie mold, but I do have these really small plastic containers I got at dollar tree that might work well for a mold for this.


----------



## scouter139 (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks Mayren, 
I think the batch was too hot.  I made an oatmeal, milk and honey today and it was much better.  That's how you learn by doing so I figured I would warn everyone so they don't make the same mistake.  
Paillo, 
I don't know if I would make too big of a batch of this.  The first couple I only made maybe 6, today's I filled the entire mold.  It takes a while to smoosh them little guys and make them pretty.  I found the perfect measuring spoon with a square edge to smoosh with.  

I used one this morning...very neat.


----------



## paillo (Oct 3, 2010)

scouter139 said:
			
		

> Thanks Mayren,
> I think the batch was too hot.  I made an oatmeal, milk and honey today and it was much better.  That's how you learn by doing so I figured I would warn everyone so they don't make the same mistake.
> Paillo,
> I don't know if I would make too big of a batch of this.  The first couple I only made maybe 6, today's I filled the entire mold.  It takes a while to smoosh them little guys and make them pretty.  I found the perfect measuring spoon with a square edge to smoosh with.
> ...



thank you! i can't wait to try this tomorrow, going to use up some chocolate peppermint swirl, will take pics if they're a success. i bet all the girls on my list are going to love, love, love these! mayren, you're a genius and thanks so much for your generosity


----------



## scouter139 (Oct 3, 2010)

Mayren, 
Can I pick your brain about what type of extra oils you use?  Anything that you've tried that you definately don't like or use? Do you find adding something like shea butter is better than say lard? Or coconut oil better than olive oil? 

I'm really liking the oatmeal, milk and honey.   Yep, can't wait for the shower tomorrow!   :wink: 

I found myself digging through boxes looking for soap I could grate up.  What an awesome way to use up all those pieces and ends and the batches we just don't like.


----------



## BakingNana (Oct 3, 2010)

Mayren, made up a batch with your recipe using an old mini muffin tin.  Popped right out after 15 minutes in the freezer and I can't wait to use them.  Thanks so much for posting!  One question...I don't like to use any preservatives.  How long is the shelf life of these little beauties without preservative?


----------



## dubnica (Oct 3, 2010)

Since I was unsuccesfull in making sugar scrub, I might try these.  They look so cute.


----------



## ewenique (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks for sharing your recipe and for posting pics.  The sugar scrubs are lovely, and I hope to make my own soon!  (Decided to have chocolate instead of the popcorn, after all!   )


----------



## Bnky (Oct 10, 2010)

*I just saw your sugar cubes!*

Mayren:  WOW...These are so pretty and they sound wonderful.  Have you tried using sea salt also, and if so, do they come out well?


----------



## meadowyck (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm getting ready to try making these this coming week, and I'm not understanding why you would need a preservative?  There isn't any water in the product so why use a preservative?

thanks for helping me to understand why anyone would use a preservative on these.  If worried about it going bad why not add a little VitE to the oils that would be used?


----------



## BakingNana (Oct 11, 2010)

meadowyck said:
			
		

> I'm getting ready to try making these this coming week, and I'm not understanding why you would need a preservative?  There isn't any water in the product so why use a preservative?
> 
> thanks for helping me to understand why anyone would use a preservative on these.  If worried about it going bad why not add a little VitE to the oils that would be used?



Same here.  I decided not to use preservatives and put a freshness warning on them.


----------



## BakingNana (Oct 11, 2010)

Mayren said:
			
		

> To All -
> 
> I see that many were putting the pressure on to have me
> post a recipe but I'm not seeing much response of people
> ...



Recharging camera...will post soon.  LOVE LOVE LOVE your recipe!!!  I also am amazed at how far these go.  Been using the same one twice a day since I made them and still have a lot left.


----------



## ToniD (Oct 11, 2010)

Well,   I messed up        I don't like the feel of white sugar--too scratchy, and raw is even more abrasive.    I tried with brown sugar.    I am not sure if that made the dif, or if I did something else wrong, but mine never got firm at all.   I tried twice, once with 1/2 grapeseed and 1/2 shea.     The second time I used 1/2 CO and 1/2 cocoa butter.  It did not get firm either time.

It does not look particularly cute either, since it is just brown sugar looking.

On the other hand, it is a nice scrub and smells good.  Nice lather with the first batch.

Please give opinions--was it probably the brown sugar that made it fail?


----------



## dubnica (Oct 11, 2010)

This is my creation. I just made it right now- they are still warm.
I did not have the propper mold, so I made some balls and to make squares I just pressed a layer in small container and then cut it and rolled in sugar.  I used blue ultramarine for coloring.  





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## PrairieCraft (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice, I like the color.  Are they scented?  I should really get my lazy butt into the kitchen.


----------



## dubnica (Oct 11, 2010)

No I did not scent them, just what is left over from the soap when I first made it.... Spa Tonic from WSP....still smells good


----------



## BakingNana (Oct 11, 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

First ones made in mini muffin tin.  Second in brownie bite pan.  The round ones are shrink wrapped, so sorry for the glare.  They are Sea Glass, Lemon, Apricot Freesia, Lavender, Sweet Pea, Fresh Cucumber, Rosemary Mint, Pink Sugar, and Vanilla Patchouli.  Cubes are Huckelberry (supposed to be mauve; look sort of tan), Lemon, Cottton Blossom, Strawberries and Champagne, and Cucumber Melon.

Thanks again for the great recipe, Mayren!


----------



## Jezzy (Oct 12, 2010)

My sister sent me a bite size brownie mold. I am waiting for the post... And for a little time to myself ;-) 

How did you add the color? I don't remember reading that.


----------



## BakingNana (Oct 12, 2010)

Jezzy said:
			
		

> My sister sent me a bite size brownie mold. I am waiting for the post... And for a little time to myself ;-)
> 
> How did you add the color? I don't remember reading that.



I used Pop Micas, just a few drops, mixed into the melted soap/oils (I used coconut oil).  Mixed like crazy with a spoon then added the sugar and mixed.  It does look sort of dough-like.  I used cheap Michael's Craft Store soap colors for a couple of them.  Figured it was a good way to use them up.  They worked well.

I also used a "natural" type M and P base which is pretty much just saponified palm.  Love it.  There seem to be quite a few M and P bases now that don't have all the stuff in them (SLS, etc.) that customers don't like.


----------



## Jezzy (Oct 12, 2010)

I found a mini mold at Ikea.. I made them and will post pics soon. Is it normal for the finished "cubes" (mine aren't cubes :wink: ) to be pretty soft?


----------



## Jezzy (Oct 12, 2010)

The pink ones are pink lemonade and the green ones are mojito..

The pink ones are pretty soft. Will they harden up with time?

Which oils are the best to add?


----------



## Jezzy (Oct 12, 2010)

Yikes is that big... lol


----------



## Soaplady22 (Oct 12, 2010)

I made up a batch but did not follow the amounts in the recipe exactly, and it did not turn out right. So I added more soap to harden them up - and they are still crumbly. But I have decided to stop experimenting with this batch and use it as is - and next time follow the directions!!

Here is the recipe I ended up with -

1 cup soap shreds
1/4 cup shea butter
1/4 cup jojoba oil
2 cups white table sugar

1 tsp. Lilac FO (too strong)

So as you can see, I have way too much sugar.
I still have soap to shred up so will be making another batch tonight or tomorrow. And this time get the proportions right!! 

But they do feel wonderful on my skin (from when I was cleaning up). So I am psyched to get going on another batch.

So that's _my_ story -

oh - and I used my silicone mini-muffin pan as we don't have any stores up here to get the single-bite brownie pans. The above amounts made up exactly 15 "muffins".


----------



## BakingNana (Oct 12, 2010)

@Mayren   I did the original size recipe (got 3 cubes) in CP shreds last night.  I don't see much difference, but maybe that's because the M and P base I used is detergent and misc. crud free?  The only ingredients listed in the base are saponified palm, vegetable glycerin, and purified water.  I would never use a standard M and P base anyway.  I'm a soap _*snob*_.  To me, M and P is a "medium" for artists (so many FAB artists out there!), not soap to be used regularly as soap.


----------



## scouter139 (Oct 12, 2010)

BakingNana, Dubinca and Jezzy...very nice job...love to see the different molds available.  Just too cute.


----------



## Jezzy (Oct 13, 2010)

Mayren, . In the green which are pretty hard I put in for the oils 2 tbs of mango and one tbs of jojoba.

The pink one has 2 tbs of Babassu and 1 tbs of jojoba. 

Do you pack the soap shreds when measuring?


----------



## Jezzy (Oct 13, 2010)

Mayren??

IanT if you want I will pm you the instructions..


----------



## Mayren (Oct 13, 2010)

All the pictures that you guys generously shared back with me 
showing your own experiments are gorgeous. Keep up the great work
and I hope your batches are going well.


----------



## Soaplady22 (Oct 13, 2010)

OH good - It's been such fun making these along with others and sharing.

I guess it's okay to post, then, that on this batch I completely forgot the FO?? :roll:  

But my cutting down on the sugar made it more pasty than crumbly this time, which is what I was going for. Thanks for the tips. {{H}}


----------



## BakingNana (Oct 14, 2010)

Mayren, I'm sorry you're unhappy.  In my notebook, I call 'em "Mayren's Cuties"  You'll always get the credit from me!  Thanks so much for posting the recipe.  I hope you feel better soon. :cry:   BTW, I had a workman here today and he saw some cubes on the kitchen counter and went nuts.  I told him the recipe came from a Forum Friend and I was having a ball making 'em.  He took several home to the Mrs.  Spreading the love!!


----------



## Mayren (Oct 14, 2010)

Keep sharing info and pics. They are all wonderful. 

I've noticed that since I use CP/HP soap shreds that all the
FOs that give warnings that they will turn soap brown will 
still apply to these cubes.  So it may take a little longer 
but my pretty orange cubes are now brown cause I 
used Pumpkin Cheesecake FO. lol.

What have you guys found out in your batches?


----------



## Jezzy (Oct 14, 2010)

My pink batch was a bit mushy. It is hardening up though.

The green mojito batch is great too.

I used some fuglys for the cubes. What a way to get rid of them   I think next time I will use a bit more sugar and mix my sugars as we.. I think that is why they were so soft. That or not enough soap. Are you supposed to pack the soap while measuring?

I would LOVE to see some more pics!


----------



## agriffin (Oct 14, 2010)

To harden them up could you sub some of the soft oils for shea or cocoa butter?


----------



## Mayren (Oct 14, 2010)

search me and sugar cubes on google
you'll find my recipe. That way noone has to feel bad 
Or if you PM me i'll give you the link.


----------



## PrairieCraft (Oct 14, 2010)

Mayren said:
			
		

> search me and sugar cubes on google
> you'll find my recipe. That way noone has to feel bad
> Or if you PM me i'll give you the link.




Lovely....thanks for taking the time.  I like how the recipe is written out, great job.


----------



## scouter139 (Oct 14, 2010)

So far mine haven't discolored and they are staying quite nice. I still like the way they look with the extra sugar on the outside.  I wouldn't worry about mushy at all, as a matter of fact, I think I might like them mushier.  I seem to waste some in the shower, little bits drop on the floor when I try and smoosh them in my hand.


----------



## Mayren (Oct 14, 2010)

I like them smooshier and i like them firmer both.

Smooshier if i take just a half cube in the shower with me 
or firmer if i wanna have a bar type feel without it being a bar...
when i like the bar feel i add just hard butters as my oils and 
more of them ... downside is that everything gets way oily 
with them that way and i like a less oily feel of the smooshier ones .

Can i mini-hijack and say i love the word Smooshy?
cause i do.


----------



## meadowyck (Oct 14, 2010)

Mayren

I was so enjoying watching everyones feedback to your wonderful sharing of the cuties darn cubes.

Thanks for continuing to post on her and offer your help.


----------



## Stacey (Oct 16, 2010)

So I made my first batch last night.  No pictures yet, my DH is gone this weekend and he took the camera.       I'm gonna try to dig around for our old camera in the mean time. 

I used some Oatmeal and Honey CP shreds that I had with some sweet almond oil and a little bit of shea butter.  Next time I think I'll use more shea or even coco butter, because my cubes are a little soft.  I think I'd like them more firm.  

I used a vanilla FO. I'm ok with it if these things a little brown from the vanilla. I love vanilla!   Man, I tell ya...these things smell divine!  And look divine. I gotta make sure that if I give these things for gifts that people know NOT to eat them.  They look like a nice little bite sized treat that you could just pop in your mouth and munch away. 

I used a mini muffin tin and I had a small silicone ice cube tray that was star shaped.  Tried a couple in there and it worked out great.  The stars are only about a 1 inch across.  Pretty tiny but perfect for just a sample. I wished I had done more in there and less in the mini-muffin tin.  Oh well, I guess I just gotta make more then!    

Thanks again for sharing your process, Mayren.   
I'll try to get pictures up soon.


----------



## BakingNana (Oct 17, 2010)

Hey, Mayren, you wondered about discoloring FOs?  The huckelberry ones I made and posted the pic of that were sort of tan when made turned a nice mauve color after a day or so.  So weird.


----------



## Mayren (Oct 17, 2010)

@Stacey Sounds yummilicious. I too love me some Vanilla - can't wait to see you pics!

@BakingNana - Nice info on your FO turning a pretty Mauve.  


Keep up the great work guys!


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 17, 2010)

BakingNana said:
			
		

> Hey, Mayren, you wondered about discoloring FOs?  The huckelberry ones I made and posted the pic of that were sort of tan when made turned a nice mauve color after a day or so.  So weird.


It turned mauve? I think that's kind of cool!


----------



## BakingNana (Oct 17, 2010)

soapbuddy said:
			
		

> BakingNana said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know...how perfect is that?!?  One of those "oh ya, I meant to do that!"


----------



## Jezzy (Oct 19, 2010)

I would love to see some more pics...    Anyone have any to share?

What oils have you been adding? Last night I added just Shea and I think I like that better.


----------



## BakingNana (Oct 19, 2010)

Jezzy said:
			
		

> I would love to see some more pics...    Anyone have any to share?
> 
> What oils have you been adding? Last night I added just Shea and I think I like that better.



I used coconut oil and I'm really happy with them.  They get nice and firm and don't crumble, but still break off and smoosh easily.  I think almond or rice bran would be nice.  Gonna try jojoba, too.  Havin' a ball with these little things.


----------



## Jezzy (Oct 19, 2010)

Baking Nana... Please post some pics... Pretty please?


----------



## dagmar88 (Oct 19, 2010)

Everyone loved this thread so much and there was more exitement than we've had for a long time   

Haven't seen the original recipe and won't be looking it up (although I'll be doing some research later on); but everyone could keep posting the sugar or salt cubes they've come up with, their methods, recipes etc.
That way Mayren could still give us her vision, tips & tricks and we wouldn't have to do without her as a great source of inspiration.

We could make it a competition, vote for the best looking/sounding sugar cubes at Midwinter, to get all of our soapers through the darkest day of the year   
The recipe should, aside from it being a sugar or salt cube like Mayrens, not be too similar or just slightly tweaked; you should make it your own obviously.

One of the mods could ask the winner if they're interested in having their tutorial, with credits of course, up on SMF tutorials.

For more inspiration: http://www.etsy.com/search_results.php? ... ube&filter[0]=handmade&filter[1]=bath_and_beauty

These are just amazing!





http://www.etsy.com/shop/TwinDreamCreations





http://www.etsy.com/shop/zephyrhills





http://www.etsy.com/shop/yummysuds

Happy soaping... uuhh.. cubing everyone!


----------



## Jezzy (Oct 19, 2010)

Dagmar! Those look amazing! Do you think that the little ones with the sugary top is cp on the bottom? I have got to try this!

? about the preservative. Why would it be needed? Dagmar, do you know what it would be called in dutch or german? Thanks..


----------



## Jezzy (Oct 19, 2010)

I just looked closer and I think it is sugar and sugar. Any thoughts on how she gets those layers so even? That looks sooo nice!


----------



## dagmar88 (Oct 19, 2010)

If you make small ones for single use and store them airtight I guess you could leave out the preservative; but for bigger cubes that are likely to sit in the bathroom between use I would include a broadspectrum preservative.

In your case, you could get one at www.behawe.com (based in Germany) but i like buying my Optiphen at Gracefruit. The shipping isn't that bad for me and no extra taxes.

Don't know how they call sugar cubes in the Netherlands or Germany, as I spend most of my time on American fora. Zucker Würfel (scrub) maybe???

I suppose those layered cubes are made out of two seperate batches. One poured a day after the other one perhaps. Why don't we all try to find out?!  8)


----------



## Jezzy (Oct 19, 2010)

Working on that layered one right now! :wink:


----------



## Jezzy (Oct 19, 2010)

Here they are. The one in the middle was made by my 3 year old. <3 Finally a soap project that she can help with! They are scented with her favorite Pink Cherry Cake.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## dagmar88 (Oct 19, 2010)

Coool!  :? If I came over to your place an saw them laying around I'd probably end up tasting one  they look edible haha


----------



## Jezzy (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I order from behawe all the time. I was just wondering what a preservative is called here. 

I was planning on giving them out for christmas. I have an idea  :wink:  I know that many of my friend don't use my stuff  :cry:  they leave it out for decoration  :roll: so should I add something?


----------



## carebear (Oct 19, 2010)

remember they will be hygroscopic (attract water), so leaving them out (not in a closed container) could result in little puddles of water!


----------



## Jezzy (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks Carebear. Is there a way to stop that happening?


----------



## agriffin (Oct 19, 2010)

For those that missed Mayren's recipe.  You can view one by Tess here... (posted a year ago)

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/forum/vi ... hp?t=15436

I made some last night...I'll have to take pics tonight.  Love it!


----------



## Jezzy (Oct 19, 2010)

Thank you Agriffin for posting that! Thank you Tess for the recipe. That looks Great! Have to try those too! These are sooo much fun!


----------



## Jezzy (Oct 19, 2010)

Looking forward to seeing the pics!!!


----------



## carebear (Oct 19, 2010)

Jezzy said:
			
		

> Thanks Carebear. Is there a way to stop that happening?



Only storing them in a container with a tight lid.  It's the nature of the ingredients (i.e., sugar or salt).


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 19, 2010)

_I just spent 45 minutes deleting posts from this thread. I am not sure how this all got  stared, but it spun way out of control. People began making assumptions & it went downhill from there.

If you had a post deleted it does not necessarily mean anything was wrong with your post in specific. It 'probably' means it was in response to another message that was deleted so it no longer made sense standing alone.

Please remember, if there is a problem contact a moderator or admin.

If you notice a thread is going downhill, please report it to a mod or admin & for goodness sakes - DON'T STIR THE POT!

Thanks_


----------



## SudsyKat (Oct 19, 2010)

Someone else asked about how you expert sugar cube makers get your layers so neat. I'd love to know as well. And maybe some other ideas about how to layer (like those rounded layers in the picture at the top of this page - like little watermelon slices. Those are awesome and I have no idea how to make that happen. Thanks!!


----------



## Soaplady22 (Oct 20, 2010)

I second what sudsykat said - how _did _they make those watermelon slices?? Pretty neat!


----------



## ewenique (Oct 20, 2010)

Here's my first attempt.  I used an ice cube tray, only filling the space half full.  Tried a scrub this morning - very nice!  

1/4 cup oil - aloe vera oil/shea butter
1/2 cup CP shreds - already scented with Black Raspberry Vanilla FO
3/4 cup white sugar
a few drops of cheap liquid color

It was a little crumbly, so I reheated it all and added a little bit more shea.  They are smooshy, but hold together.  This recipe made 12 scrubs.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## agriffin (Oct 20, 2010)

Very pretty!  I love the soft color.


----------



## Mayren (Oct 20, 2010)

I too love the soft colour and easy to use size! Good job!


----------



## BakingNana (Oct 20, 2010)

Cool! Love the lavender color.  Another version of "cube"!  I'm so loving these I made up a batch and just left it in the measuring cup and sat it by my sink in the bathroom.


----------



## Jezzy (Oct 21, 2010)

I made another batch of layered. I have those square brownie bite pans. I had dh make me a wooden block the size of the pan and packed them in tight. In my first try it wasn't to bad even my 3 year old got hers pretty even. Now with that block they are perfect!


----------



## JudyH (Oct 21, 2010)

Jezzy - what a great idea!  I am going to see if my DH will make me one too.  That would help alot.


----------



## JudyH (Oct 21, 2010)

Well, I tried making some... mine are a little oily.  Are they supposed to be kind of wet?   I coated them with white sugar and they look better.  I'm using grapeseed oil because it is light and absorbs into the skin pretty well.  I'm wondering if I should try using the coconut oil instead.


----------



## SudsyKat (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm so excited to try this - going to make some in IKEA ice cube trays this weekend. I hate to be a pest, but I would LOVE to know how those layers are done. Nobody seems to be responding. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mayren (Oct 21, 2010)

Hi Judy,

I've found that when using a lighter liquid oil that i need to up
the sugar and/or soap shreds a bit to compensate.

It also depends on if you are going for a smooshy cube for the
shower or a crumbly cube.

I'd also say that for the oil part in the cubes if you use half
butters to half oils the cubes seem to turn out much much better.
(your skin will love it too)  Butters just help re-solidify and
seem less oily but occasionally more greasy. 

OTOH - I do also firmly beleive that you can make any
oil work well in the cubes if you just compensate in the
other parts of the batch.


----------



## Mayren (Oct 21, 2010)

SudsyKat - 

Layers are sort of just, layered ya know.
If you google a bit you can come up with some
technique ideas too.  

I don't think you are a pest but i'd like to point out that
the layered ones in the previous post look like "inspiration"
ideas from outside people not techniques that the poster
may know how to do yet. Who knows if the owners
of those cubes are are this forum ya know?

If you are going for the watermelon layers i'd suggest
following the same type of technique as The Soap Queen
Melt & Pour tricks for the watermelon but do it in Sugar
cube batter instead.  It's worked for me.

http://soap-queen.blogspot.com/2010/07/ ... ummer.html


----------



## JudyH (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks for the advice Mayren... I am going to try the 50/50 oils/butters   I've already tried a couple of the sugar scrubs and they are awesome!


----------



## SudsyKat (Oct 21, 2010)

Mayren - thanks for the link. I've read stuff about how to layer soap, but with the sugar cubes, I wasn't sure if there was a special technique to make sure that the layers stick together. I'll do some more research. I'm thinking I'll smush the first layer hard, then put a little bit more of the first layer on and smush it gently. Then I'll add the second layer and smush it down hard on the first. Experimentation will be fun, I'm sure. And I can't wait to try them in the shower!


----------



## Jezzy (Oct 21, 2010)

SudsyKat said:
			
		

> I'm so excited to try this - going to make some in IKEA ice cube trays this weekend. I hate to be a pest, but I would LOVE to know how those layers are done. Nobody seems to be responding. Thanks in advance!



I answered    I even posted pics of my first layered cubes  :wink: 

I mixed and made up one batch. Filled my form 1/2 way. Packed it down and popped it in the freezer until my 2nd batch was ready. Then I filled up the rest of the form with the second color. It was pretty easy.


----------



## carebear (Oct 21, 2010)

Mayren said:
			
		

> Hi Judy,
> 
> I've found that when using a lighter liquid oil that i need to up
> the sugar and/or soap shreds a bit to compensate.


Thanks for that bit of advice!

I guess, as with everything, it's about balance - and when you change one component you need to expect the whole thing to shift - and compensate.


----------



## Mayren (Oct 21, 2010)

In all things - balance.


----------



## SudsyKat (Oct 21, 2010)

Jezzy -You know, I did see your pics and I must have forgotten. Thanks for sharing - they're very cool. It's interesting to me that you froze the first part while preparing the second. I don't have the experience to back this up, but intuitively, I would think that to get the layers to mesh together well, you'd need to have a bit of looseness in the top of the first layer. Apparently, your turned out just great, though, so maybe I'll do what you did.


----------



## Soaplady22 (Oct 21, 2010)

Oh my gosh!!! WSP has the mini-brownie bites pan!!! Who knew?!!

I love shopping on the Internet!!


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 21, 2010)

SudsyKat said:
			
		

> I'm so excited to try this - going to make some in IKEA ice cube trays this weekend. I hate to be a pest, but I would LOVE to know how those layers are done. Nobody seems to be responding. Thanks in advance!


I am going to guess the mold is filled half full them something flat is used to press it firm & flat, then the mold is topped off & it's pressed again.


----------



## Jezzy (Oct 22, 2010)

SudsyKat said:
			
		

> Jezzy -You know, I did see your pics and I must have forgotten. Thanks for sharing - they're very cool. It's interesting to me that you froze the first part while preparing the second. I don't have the experience to back this up, but intuitively, I would think that to get the layers to mesh together well, you'd need to have a bit of looseness in the top of the first layer. Apparently, your turned out just great, though, so maybe I'll do what you did.



They weren't really frozen, it took me about 3 min. to make the next layer. I thought about it too tried it. I did have one that separated. Next time I will try to put them together when they are warm..


----------



## paillo (Oct 22, 2010)

has anyone tried making sugar cubes out of a salt bar? i'm trying it now, am so excited! was gonna wait until i pop them out of the mold and report back, and, hopefully, post pic if i can figure out imageshack, but can't help but ask if anyone else has tried with any success!

i'm using a salt bar with rose clay and pink grapefruit eo, will add a little more eo before i spoon into molds.

these sugar 'smoochies' are soooo, sooo much fun!!!! mayren, you are truly an inspiration


----------



## JudyH (Oct 23, 2010)

I've seen some sugar cubes on Etsy in the last couple of days and the cubes are so perfectly square.... how did they do that?  They almost look as square and hard as real sugar cubes.


----------



## carebear (Oct 23, 2010)

perhaps they are cut when the mix is still somewhat pliable.


----------



## Mayren (Oct 24, 2010)

Alot of higher production of cubes is done with melt an pour soap instead of CP shreds and poured into a sprayed or silicone sheet pan then cut into cubes in straight lines. 

I don't like Melt and Pour personally but many do
for various reasons.  One perk is that the cubes are more
solid i guess.


----------



## Jezzy (Oct 24, 2010)

I made a batch with Shea that got really hard almost as hard as soap! It is really nice too.


----------



## paillo (Oct 24, 2010)

reporting back on the sugar cube smooshies (or smoochies  made with a salt bar. they're fantastic! i will definitely make these again... they're a little more translucent than my others, so a really lovely effect... i still can't figure out how to upload pics, but will try again later...


----------



## SudsyKat (Oct 24, 2010)

Well, after all this talk and forum reading, I finally made some sugar cubes last night. I used my new IKEA $1.99 ice cube trays. 

The blue ones used half avocado oil and half shea butter. I added  a very small amount of mica for the color (might not do that again - I'll have to see how the "bleed" is when I use it in the shower). Probably, for these, a few drops of food coloring could work as well as anything. I'll just have to make some more and find out! 

And for the redish ones, I added a small amount of pink kaolin clay for the color. The oils were 1/2 coconut and half shea butter. These seem somewhat firmer, though both firmed up pretty nicely. Can't wait to try them in the shower. Thanks again, Mayren - and everyone.

By the way, I was thinking the little blue fish might be better made as a salt scrub (just makes more sense when you're thinking about fish in the ocean). Would salt scrubs work in much the same way? Maybe mix some course sea salt with regular table salt? 

Thanks to all for another fun weekend - hubby watched football and baseball while I soaped away. We both enjoyed it!


----------



## Hazel (Oct 24, 2010)

SudsyKat - 

Those are sooo cute! Great job...I really need to get around and try to make some of these.


----------



## Mayren (Oct 24, 2010)

SudsyKat those are soooo adorable!  Very nice job!


Salt scrubs should work the same way but i havn't done many
to check it out.


----------



## ewenique (Oct 24, 2010)

Cute little fishies and hearts.  Love 'em!


----------



## SudsyKat (Oct 25, 2010)

Small update on my sugar cubes. I tried one of the blue ones in the shower. I worked perfectly in terms of how it crumbled/scrubbed. But I will say that the blue mica was a silly idea. Chalk it up to newbie experimentation. Imagine spilling blue eye shadow in the shower. That's pretty much how it looked. It didn't dye the shower blue or anything and it rinsed off my skin really easily, so no harm done, but I don't think it would go over very well in general. And I have to say, it didn't really do anything for my skin. I feel like when I use a scrub, it usually does wonders for my skin, but this one didn't do much. Oh, well. I'll play with the formula and see if different oils make a difference.


----------



## Jezzy (Oct 25, 2010)

Can't wait to see pics of your cubes Sudsykat!!


----------



## SudsyKat (Oct 25, 2010)

Jezzy - thanks. The pics are on page 10 of the thread, actually. And they're not cubes - I used IKEA ice cube trays and made fish and hearts. Fun, fun, fun!


----------



## Jezzy (Oct 25, 2010)

Sudsykat! How did I miss those? Sometimes i don't get notifications... Anyone else?

Anyway... Those are soooo cute!


----------



## Jezzy (Oct 29, 2010)

I just gave away my first sugar cubes last night. It was a friends birthday and I handed him over the cubes. His father opened up the bag and took a bite !! :shock: LOL.... You should have seen his face!


----------



## Mayren (Oct 29, 2010)

That is pretty funny.  Good job at making them so well.


----------



## Stacey (Oct 29, 2010)

I used oatmeal and honey soap shreds, 1/2 jojoba oil with 1/2 shea butter and 1/2 white sugar and 1/2 raw sugar.  My FO was a vanilla scent.  Yummy!








 :shock:  Holy Crap!  Just how in the blazes did I make that image so ginormous?  I swear to you...the molds I used were only about an inch big!  LOL!   

Sorry...If I knew how to make the image smaller I would...I had hard enough time trying to figure how to post the image in the first place! :?


----------



## Mayren (Oct 29, 2010)

Stacey those are adorable!  
You too are gettin Mauvey color instead of brown which is great
considering you used vanilla FO!


----------



## ewenique (Oct 29, 2010)

I used a candy mold for these, and they turned out so cute!  The soap part of the sugar scrub is from a vanilla coffee soap.  The brown flecks really added to the seashells.  Since I didn't add any more fragrance,so the scent is very subtle.

URL=http://img101.imageshack.us/i/shellssugarscrubresized.jpg/]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]


----------



## dubnica (Oct 29, 2010)

Those are super cute!


----------



## paillo (Oct 29, 2010)

ewenique said:
			
		

> I used a candy mold for these, and they turned out so cute!  The soap part of the sugar scrub is from a vanilla coffee soap.  The brown flecks really added to the seashells.  Since I didn't add any more fragrance,so the scent is very subtle.
> 
> URL=http://img101.imageshack.us/i/shellssugarscrubresized.jpg/]
> 
> ...



the seashells are gorgeous, and so are the stars! mayren, i hope you're proud of your flock, you've really been an inspiration! 

i just made a batch with imperfect bars of corona beer with lime. tried more of the ones i've made in the shower today, and i think my favorites are the ones made with salt bars -- the scrub is to die for! my DH was bellowing from the other room "what in the world are you doing in the shower, you've been in there forever!!!" 

i'm calling them sugar shmooshie smoochies. from all reports from peeople i've given them to, they're a hit!


----------



## BakingNana (Oct 30, 2010)

ewenique said:
			
		

> I used a candy mold for these, and they turned out so cute!  The soap part of the sugar scrub is from a vanilla coffee soap.  The brown flecks really added to the seashells.  Since I didn't add any more fragrance,so the scent is very subtle.
> 
> URL=http://img101.imageshack.us/i/shellssugarscrubresized.jpg/]
> 
> ...



That is one fabulous bunch of scrubbies!!  You're a genius!!


----------



## Deda (Oct 30, 2010)

I love those shells!  Very cute!


----------



## Jezzy (Oct 30, 2010)

Those look great!

I am running out of old soap   I think I will make a batch of hp today for more sugar cubes.. My friends love them!

Stacey, yours with 1/2 Jojoba. Are they soft? My first ones were with jojoba and they were pretty soft


----------



## ewenique (Oct 30, 2010)

What I love about making these smooshie sugar scrubs is that you can "recycle" those little scraps of soap left clinging to the mold.  No waste.  Plus the scrubs are soooo nice to use.  This thread has been such an inspiration!  Thanks to all for sharing and for your kind remarks.


----------



## Stacey (Oct 30, 2010)

Jezzy said:
			
		

> Those look great!
> 
> I am running out of old soap   I think I will make a batch of hp today for more sugar cubes.. My friends love them!
> 
> Stacey, yours with 1/2 Jojoba. Are they soft? My first ones were with jojoba and they were pretty soft



I don't think so.  The first batch I made had less than 1/2 shea butter (maybe a 1/4 or so) and those were really mooshy. I didn't like those as much.  These with the 1/2 shea hold their shape really well.   You can still moosh 'em though.  They aren't hard or anything.  Just firm.

Lesson learned for my 2nd batch was that I had to "cook" the shreds longer than I did for the 1st batch.  I had small soap hunks in the first batch.  Lumpy scrubs.  Not a good thing.   :roll:


----------



## Mayren (Oct 31, 2010)

The sea Shells Scrubs are completely amazing! 

You guys are doing so many awesome things with the scrubbies!
Keep up the great work!


----------



## paillo (Nov 5, 2010)

Mayren said:
			
		

> The sea Shells Scrubs are completely amazing!
> 
> You guys are doing so many awesome things with the scrubbies!
> Keep up the great work!



this is my first try at uploading an image, so crossing fingers! this is a batch i just made with french green clay lemongrass salt bar. i loooove these babies! especially with the salt bars.

****! now how the heck did i manage to make that image so genourmous!!! :cry: but i do gotta say, my droid 10 takes better photos than my old digital camera... 

http://img545.imageshack.us/img545/4366 ... babies.jpg

[/img][url=http://img545.imageshack.us/i/....us/img545/4366/greenclaysaltbabies.jpg[/img]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/url]


----------



## ewenique (Nov 6, 2010)

Pretty - cool and icy.  These little sugar babies are so fun to make and wonderful to use!


----------



## Mayren (Nov 8, 2010)

Great Photo Paillo!!! They look yummy!


----------



## meadowyck (Nov 8, 2010)

well I tried (key word here tried) to make some this weekend, didn't use enough sugar and they just stuck inside the molds.  Ended up digging them out.  might give it one more try but if it comes out the same then these will just be something I won't be making....LOL

I love the sea shells.


----------



## Mayren (Nov 12, 2010)

With or without enough sugar / salt if you freeze them long enough then they will pop out of almost any plastic, glass, metal, or silicone mold. 

Hth?


----------



## nattynoo (Nov 12, 2010)

I don't mind them mooshy. 
They're easy to use in the shower that way.


----------



## DMCC (Nov 13, 2010)

Great recipe and idea!    I must have made 8 different batches with various oil/butter/fragrance/color combinations in the last 2 days.  

I could have sworn I saw another similiar recipe on this thread.  Where did it go?  I'd like to try that one too.


----------



## meadowyck (Nov 14, 2010)

gave it another try, and the results were much better.  

I used fresher soap..  

I just used my soap + Sal butter, sugar ( I think I can use more, now that I've gotten over the hurdle of making them) color and didn't add any fragrance as the soap had some lavender eo in it.  

So will continue to play until I get a receipt that I like.  

Thanks again for sharing, this is going to be wonderful for my skin this winter.

I wish I knew how to post pictures but haven't had luck with it.

edited to correct name of butter used


----------



## Soaplady22 (Nov 14, 2010)

Hi Jan!
I, too, have taken to using soap shreds, shea butter, and sugar in my recipe. I have had some success, but my latest attempt last night was a failure. I could not get them hard enough to release from the molds without falling apart, or smooshing into a blob. I am using a mini-brownie mold and 6-pointed flower (snowflake?) mold from Wilton.

I do love the feel of the sugar as a scrubbie. So will continue to fool with these until I get it just right!!

Thanks again for the incintive to jostle with these - a nice addition to my soapmaking hobby (read: I have lots of soap shreds!!).


----------



## paillo (Nov 15, 2010)

Soaplady22 said:
			
		

> Hi Jan!
> I, too, have taken to using soap shreds, shea butter, and sugar in my recipe. I have had some success, but my latest attempt last night was a failure. I could not get them hard enough to release from the molds without falling apart, or smooshing into a blob. I am using a mini-brownie mold and 6-pointed flower (snowflake?) mold from Wilton.
> 
> I do love the feel of the sugar as a scrubbie. So will continue to fool with these until I get it just right!!
> ...



i've been using shea and coconut and a LOT of sugar. they're really hard and keep their shape, but crumble really nicely in the shower for scrubbing. everyone who's tried them loves them!


----------



## Mayren (Nov 15, 2010)

I've recently made a ton of cubes up for charity and have some left over.  My friends and family will be getting previews of their holiday goodies because i don't want to let these guys sit around.  

I think I will be switching over to shea for the main holiday batches
since it's so good for colder weather. 
My skin is happy with the sugar exfoliation about once per week too.

I truly need to make a really hard set of cubes up for feet too. 
I should go find some Kokum butter for the feet.


----------



## scouter139 (Nov 15, 2010)

Oooohh...I just made some salt cubes with shea...I don't like how shea smells but it sure doesn make a nice cube with salt.  I'm thinking I like the salt better..it held it's shape more...kinda like a little scrubby bar.  
Next couple days I'm going to see what mango butter does and cocoa butter with salt.  

I gave my family and girls at work some to try. My sister left hers in her car for a 3 day trip to NY and then a couple more days while home.  Then when the family was talking about them she says her's weren't nice at all, they were all melted and mushy in a great big blob!  Guess I should have one of those signs on them like.....don't use hair dryer in the bathtub or use this curling iron while sleeping.   Geeezz...some people.


----------



## Mayren (Nov 17, 2010)

I like Salt in the cubes for feet.  
I just like sugar for body scrubbin because it doesn't sting if you have an ouchie.

My fave blend at the moment for my feet is :

Shea Butter
Olive Oil
Salt in fine crystals, sea salt, and larger crystal Kosher salt
unscentend basic soap shreds
finely powdered Oatmeal 
scented with Lavender Mint EO blend


What are your favorite blends right now?


----------



## ewenique (Nov 17, 2010)

Oooo, another type to try!  Thanks, Mayren.


----------

